# dirt3 splitscreen... help plz



## mohiuddin (Jun 23, 2011)

I want too much to play dirt3 at splitscreen.
But how?
I bought a gamepad only for it(~200rupi equivalent).
It is of not so known  and cheap A4TECH brand.it is my first gamepad . After plugging, the win7-32 bit OS can detect it (installed driver successfully)but the dirt3 can't.
*ANY WAY TO RUN DIRT3 SPLITSCREEN?PLEASE*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmm. If dirt 3 doesn't detect the pad then I don't think it ever will. You need a decent gamepad inorder for dirt 3 to detect it, like the x360 controller and its various variants.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ dirt 3 has split-sceen?????!!!!

does it have local co-op splitscreen?


----------



## mohiuddin (Jun 23, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Hmm. If dirt 3 doesn't detect the pad then I don't think it ever will. You need a decent gamepad inorder for dirt 3 to detect it, like the x360 controller and its various variants.



so, what will i do?any any way of split screen?
Which exact model of gamepad will be compitable?i mean within ~700rupi range...
Or best in a single keyboard?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

mohiuddin said:
			
		

> so, what will i do?any any way of split screen?
> Which exact model of gamepad will be compitable?i mean within ~700rupi range...
> Or best in a single keyboard?


Use Xbox 360 gamepad emulators. You PC will think that you own a Xbox 360 controller. 
Guide from Ethan_Hunt
Emulator Download
Hope this helps.


			
				v.Na5h said:
			
		

> ^^ dirt 3 has split-sceen?????!!!!
> 
> does it have local co-op splitscreen?


Yes it have Split Screen. And yes you can play offline also if that was your question.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jun 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Use Xbox 360 gamepad emulators. You PC will think that you own a Xbox 360 controller.
> Guide from Ethan_Hunt
> Emulator Download
> Hope this helps.
> ...



thanks...man. Thanks 
Will give it a try.
again thanks.
I think/hope it will work.


----------

